
The source of the e1000e corruption bug (2008) - tinalumfoil
https://lwn.net/Articles/304105/
======
tinalumfoil
I saw this linked reading a different LWN and couldn't resist posting. I'm not
sure why I haven't heard this before since imho this rivals "The case of the
500-mile email" [0] and "Car allergic to vanilla ice cream" [1] of crazy bug
finds.

Any other famous bug stories I should know?

[0]
[https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html](https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html)

[1]
[http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/smann/IceCream/humor.html](http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/smann/IceCream/humor.html)

